# Underage Drinking Fears (Merged)



## Fondle-Otter (26 Apr 2006)

Well due to a momentary lapse of judgement I was caught drinking underage by the police. I was with 2 other guys, but since we were polite to the police only 1 ticket ended up being given out, and it was to me. I paid it a week after it was given out to me, so it's all taken care of.

 I'm through the recruiting process and am just waiting to be merit listed, so my question would be, will this ticket hurt my chances of getting into the forces? Can it hurt me later on, or is this whole thing only hurting my wallet?


----------



## Centurian1985 (26 Apr 2006)

I dont think it will a big problem unless you were drinking AND driving. 

In fact, drinking underage used to be a prerequisite in the old days...  ;D


----------



## kincanucks (26 Apr 2006)

Call the person that did your interview and let them know.  Your relability and adherence to rules is slightly questionable but if it is the only thing you have done wrong count yourself lucky.


----------



## Fondle-Otter (26 Apr 2006)

Alright I guess it sounds like it wont be too much of a problem. Just out of curiosity do you know if this ticket will go on any records of any sort. Or is it that after I paid it the record was just taken off?


----------



## kincanucks (27 Apr 2006)

No unless you don't pay the ticket or don't show up on the court date.


----------



## Fondle-Otter (27 Apr 2006)

Well I suppose that pretty much resolves it. Thank you very much.


----------



## scouthern (15 Nov 2008)

It's been several weeks since my screening ended, now its up to the final call at Borden to either accept my file or not. But a few areas of concern have been surrounding me the past few days.

I am 17.

On the medical the physicians asst asked me if I drink, being nervous I said yes, he said I'm assuming socially, I replied yes. Now what I actually wanted to say was that I don't even drink, I just drank 2-3 times in the past at parties. I am in no way a social drinker because I have gone 5 months without drinking. Now the higher up's at Borden probably think I'm an underage alcoholic :-\

Should this be something of concern?


----------



## Rubes (15 Nov 2008)

Don't worry about it, they know that most people drink by the time they are 17.  As long as they don't think you're an alcoholic, and you don't lie to them, you're fine.


----------



## TCBF (15 Nov 2008)

- If you are seventeen and have gone five months without drinking, you are probably one of their healthier candidates.  

- Relax.


----------



## slowmode (15 Nov 2008)

You have to relax..I'm pretty sure the majority of 17 year olds drink.


----------



## Narcisse (15 Nov 2008)

I'm 17 years old and I wrote on the medical form that I drink 3 beers per week and I never heard some bad news about it... They don't really mind. They just want to know if you are an alcoholic. Habitually, they easily know if you are or not. Take it easy.


----------



## Fusaki (15 Nov 2008)

I suggest a CC and Coke to calm your nerves a bit.


----------



## TCBF (16 Nov 2008)

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> I suggest a CC and Coke to calm your nerves a bit.



- Yer not helpin'...


----------



## Cossack (16 Nov 2008)

scouthern said:
			
		

> Let's hope the person who passes final judgment on my file isn't part of MADD or a member of AA  ;D



Don't worry, MADD people dont hate drinking just Drunk Driving*. 

Also people in AA should understand the most.


----------



## dwalter (19 Nov 2008)

I'm pretty sure they think you are more odd saying that you *Don't* drink. I never drank up until the day I graduated high school, and so the only thing that went on my form was "One glass of champagne" and the sergeant thought I was joking with them. He asked me if that was what I had in the last month, and I told him "No, that's all I've ever had." 

So don't fret about it!


----------



## Marshall (19 Nov 2008)

HA man do not worry. Underage drinking, while illegal - is of little concern to the military. As long as they know you wouldn't be a alcoholic at RMC or wherever (and get many in poo poo).  Then they will not hold it against you. I too was scared to tell them that I have drank (very similar to you, only a couple times) and I am 18 (although I made it clear that I DON'T drink usually) . He brushed it aside as if it was no concern.

If you have gotten this far, it is something you need not concern yourself with.


----------



## armyca08 (20 Nov 2008)

Drinking by minors under adult supervision is permitted in licensed premises in the provinces of Manitoba and New Brunswick and at home in Prince Edward Island, Alberta, British Columbia, Ontario and Sask.

So it isn't "illegal" at base. Of course someone who is 19 or 20 buying the booze or using fake id or bribing the delivery person, then drinking it at a party - or just stealing it from your parents supply etc.. is likely "somewhat illegal". Don't be scared at base you drank under the sole limit, as it isn't illegal in most provinces at base.


----------



## Marshall (20 Nov 2008)

army08 said:
			
		

> Drinking by minors under adult supervision is permitted in licensed premises in the provinces of Manitoba and New Brunswick and at home in Prince Edward Island, Alberta, British Columbia, Ontario and Sask.
> 
> So it isn't "illegal" at base. Of course someone who is 19 or 20 buying the booze or using fake id or bribing the delivery person, then drinking it at a party - or just stealing it from your parents supply etc.. is likely "somewhat illegal". Don't be scared at base you drank under the sole limit, as it isn't illegal in most provinces at base.



Nova Scotia here, one of the few that it is I suppose.


----------



## George Wallace (20 Nov 2008)

army08 said:
			
		

> Drinking by minors under adult supervision is permitted in licensed premises in the provinces of Manitoba and New Brunswick and at home in Prince Edward Island, Alberta, British Columbia, Ontario and Sask.
> 
> So it isn't "illegal" at base. Of course someone who is 19 or 20 buying the booze or using fake id or bribing the delivery person, then drinking it at a party - or just stealing it from your parents supply etc.. is likely "somewhat illegal". Don't be scared at base you drank under the sole limit, as it isn't illegal in most provinces at base.



 ???

What kind of discombobulated statement is that?   I am positive a Lawyer would be more than happy to set you straight, if he could figure out what exactly you were really saying.  All Bases have establishments that sell alcohol in accordance with the Provincial Laws.  There are NO EXCEPTIONS to the LAW.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (20 Nov 2008)

army08 said:
			
		

> Drinking by minors under adult supervision is permitted in licensed premises in the provinces of Manitoba and New Brunswick and at home in Prince Edward Island, Alberta, British Columbia, Ontario and Sask.
> 
> So it isn't "illegal" at base. Of course someone who is 19 or 20 buying the booze or using fake id or bribing the delivery person, then drinking it at a party - or just stealing it from your parents supply etc.. is likely "somewhat illegal". Don't be scared at base you drank under the sole limit, as it isn't illegal in most provinces at base.



You were warned before about making inaccurate posts. I guess your Verbal never hit home. Welcome to C&P...start thinking before you post!

Milnet.Ca Staff


----------



## Marshall (20 Nov 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ???
> 
> What kind of discombobulated statement is that?   I am positive a Lawyer would be more than happy to set you straight, if he could figure out what exactly you were really saying.  All Bases have establishments that sell alcohol in accordance with the Provincial Laws.  There are NO EXCEPTIONS to the LAW.



I am glad you cleared that up, I thought it seemed a tad off to me. (Not educated in too many drinking laws etc, since I rarely partake in it). I was sure you can not drink underage with adult supervision, my friends would rejoice with that type of law..  :


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (21 Nov 2008)

I wonder if he heard of the phrase "Contributing to the Delinquency of a Minor" or Liquour License Revoked?


----------



## 2 Cdo (21 Nov 2008)

army08 said:
			
		

> Drinking by minors under adult supervision is permitted in licensed premises in the provinces of Manitoba and New Brunswick and at home in Prince Edward Island, Alberta, British Columbia, Ontario and Sask.



The only licensed premises in Manitoba (I can't comment on any other province) a minor is allowed to drink in with "parental" supervision is restaurants. Bars or nightclubs are still off limits. Having all the facts will make your point more clear. Also, note my change to your post. Parental versus adult supervision.


----------



## ARMY_101 (21 Nov 2008)

I'm sure you'll be fine with continuing your application process.  It would be a much bigger issue if you denied any drinking or drug use yet they found it in your bloodstream.  You've been upfront and honest, which is good.

As for the comments about being able to drink on base, I have no idea where that came from.  I see the request for a lawyer to set the person straight, and I'm not one, but I can cite the law fairly well:

Liquor Licence Act, R.S.O. 1990, c. L. 19:



> Rules, persons under 19
> 
> 30.  (1)  No person shall knowingly sell or supply liquor to a person under nineteen years of age. R.S.O. 1990, c. L.19, s. 30 (1).
> 
> ...





> Possession or consumption
> 
> (8 )  No person under nineteen years of age shall have, consume, attempt to purchase, purchase or otherwise obtain liquor. R.S.O. 1990, c. L.19, s. 30 (8 ).



So, there's no giving liquor to people on base simply because they're under adult supervision.  I have no idea where this came from, and it certainly was not something allowed during any of my training.


----------



## George Wallace (21 Nov 2008)

army08

You have to learn to READ the whole of anything that is written.  As you have made false statements, due to not reading or just having "Selective" hearing/reading habits, we shall post the ONTARIO LAWS reference persons under 19 years of age.......verbatum from the links that you have provided us:


http://www.e-laws.gov.on.ca/html/statutes/english/elaws_statutes_90l19_e.htm#BK70


> *Rules, persons under 19*
> 
> 30.  (1)  No person shall knowingly sell or supply liquor to a person under nineteen years of age. R.S.O. 1990, c. L.19, s. 30 (1).
> 
> ...



In other words, anyone in Ontario, under the age of 19, CAN NOT consume alcohol or be in or on the same premises that permits the sale and consumption of alcohol.  The only exception is found in R.S.O. 1990, c. L.19, s. 30 (13)(a): "(a) to the supplying of liquor to a person under nineteen years of age in a residence as defined in section 31 or in a private place as defined in the regulations by a parent of the person or a person having lawful custody of the person".  

This is NOT LAW nation wide.  Every Province has their own Laws and Statutes.  What may be legal in Ontario, may not be legal in another Province or country.


----------



## ARMY_101 (21 Nov 2008)

Acknowledged; I figured since the law quoted was from the Revised Statutes of Ontario it would be clear it applied to Ontario.

I was just looking through a few DAOD's and QR&O's and I can find plenty of information on prohibited drug use and counselling, but is there anything that spells out alcohol consumption by underage drinkers?


----------



## George Wallace (21 Nov 2008)

ARMY_101 said:
			
		

> I was just looking through a few DAOD's and QR&O's and I can find plenty of information on prohibited drug use and counselling, but is there anything that spells out alcohol consumption by underage drinkers?



Ah!  But Alcohol is not a "Prohibited" substance.


----------



## ARMY_101 (21 Nov 2008)

True again   I found a few Health Services webpages on alcohol consumption, but they're both out of order right now   Is there any order that spells out alcohol use while on base or in a mess?


----------



## George Wallace (21 Nov 2008)

ARMY_101 said:
			
		

> True again   I found a few Health Services webpages on alcohol consumption, but they're both out of order right now   Is there any order that spells out alcohol use while on base or in a mess?



All Messes and Institutions on DND Establishments must follow the Liquor Control Acts of, and be Licenced, by the Province that they are in.  The control of liquor in Single Quarters will also be governed by Base and Unit Routine Orders as well as the Liquor Laws of the Province.  PMQs would be the same as any other "private residence", except they may also have DND rules governing them, depending on the Base.

Regulations for HMCS's are different, and I have no idea of what they are, nor when they are "changed" from being "at sea" to "in Canadian waters" or under Canadian or Provincial jurisdiction.


----------



## MARS (21 Nov 2008)

Here is the MARCORD (27-12) governing alcohol consumption in all MARCOM units, including HMC Ships.

I haven't  bothered to include the link because it is a DIN link but the entire MARCORD is contained below.

MARITIME COMMAND ORDERS 
PROVISION, SERVING AND CONSUMPTION OF ALCOHOLIC BEVERAGES 
References: 

          a.     QR&O 19.04 
          b.     CFAO 27-12 

PURPOSES 

1.         This order amplifies the above mentioned references and prescribes the policy governing the provision, serving and consumption of alcoholic beverages within Maritime Command.     

APPLICATION 

2.         This order applies to all CF facilities and functions including, but not restricted to: messes, CANEX lounges and restaurants, specialty interest clubs and facilities, social centres, DND armouries, unit dances, section parties, farewells, and other ad hoc occasions whether held on DND property or elsewhere.     

BACKGROUND 

3.         Society has become increasingly intolerant of irresponsible behaviour connected with intoxication, in particular, when it is combined with driving. At the same time, the law respecting liability for damage or injury resulting from serving alcohol to intoxicated persons now recognizes a duty on the part of those serving alcohol not to create situations of danger to the persons being served or to others. This MARCORD has been developed to reduce the possibility of alcohol related accidents and to encourage the personnel of MARCOM to participate in the growing trend towards sobriety and responsible indulgence. It is essential that MARCOM be in tune with the CF and society as a whole in terms of a common sense approach to the provision, serving and consumption of alcohol.     

MARCOM POLICY 

4.         Pursuant to QR&O 19.04: 

          a.     these orders shall apply to all HMC Ships and MARCOM craft and unit facilities and functions within, where alcohol is served or consumed; 

          b.     the standards of care for the serving and consumption of alcohol in all HMC Ships and MARCOM craft and units are to conform with those established by federal, provincial and municipal law; 
          c.     alcoholic beverages are not to be subsidized or discounted including: 
(1) bars and messes are to operate on a break-even or a money making basis only, and 
(2) a prohibition on Happy Hour Specials and/or "Weepers" prices; 
          d.     non-alcoholic beverages, attractive in price and presentation are to be, at all times, available; 
          e.     contests and competitions based on excessive consumption of alcoholic beverages (eg, "boat races") are forbidden; 
          f.     the consumption of alcohol by minors is strictly prohibited in all ships and units in MARCOM; 
          g.     honour bars and vending machines which dispense alcoholic beverages are to be controlled to prevent their use by underage personnel; 
          h.     persons who appear intoxicated are not to be served alcoholic beverages under any circumstances; 
          i.     individual members of MARCOM are to be aware: 
(1) that the primary responsibility for the wise and moderate consumption of alcohol and related behaviour rests with the individual, and 
(2) that there is a potential for personal liability when serving alcohol in their home; and 
          j.     under no circumstances can a member be forced to drink a toast with an alcoholic beverage.     
5.         Maritime Command encourages a sensible approach to the provision, consumption and serving of alcohol. This MARCORD is not to preclude the serving of alcoholic beverages but rather to ensure responsible behaviour. In these changing times, moderation in drinking habits coupled with a reasonable approach in one's lifestyle is a trend that MARCOM should emulate. Non-drinking members should not, at anytime, be required to imbibe and more moderate lifestyles are encouraged.     

6.         All personnel in Maritime Command shall at all times promote responsible attitudes and practices in order to reflect a healthy attitude with regard to the consumption, provision and serving of alcohol.     

From CFAO 27-12:

f.   provision to, or consumption of alcoholic beverages by, military
          or civilian personnel who are under the legal drinking age in the
          province in which the unit is located is prohibited;

-----------------------------------------------
Practically, this means that HMC Ships have an established age of 19 yrs old in order to drink.  When we are alongside a foreign port and local guests are on board, those guests (meaning residents of whatever port we are in) must adhere to the age limit of the state/province/country that we are visiting.  Members of the Ship's Company, who may be under the age of 21 (to use the U.S. drinking age as an example) are permitted to consume alcohol in the mess.  Can't find a reference that explicitly states that, but that is how I have administered things in the past and appears to be the way my fellow XO's and past CO's do things too.

I don't know how this would apply if, say, the relative of a Canadian sailor came to visit the Ship in whatever port and wanted to drink in the mess - never encountered that yet.  Unless my Captain told me different, I would authorize it, provided of course they were 19 or older.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (21 Nov 2008)

Changed the thread title to reflect the new *cough* topic.


----------



## Redeye (21 Nov 2008)

Just for clarification, there's nothing illegal about someone under 19 in Ontario being in or on premises that serve alcohol.  If that was the case, teenagers wouldn't be allowed in restaurants.  Most licensed establishments in Ontario have house policies barring minors though, because it makes it a lot easier to just be able to know that everyone in the place is of age - that's why a lot of busier pubs, etc kick minors out after 9.  It's not a legal requirement under Ontario law though.



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> army08
> 
> You have to learn to READ the whole of anything that is written.  As you have made false statements, due to not reading or just having "Selective" hearing/reading habits, we shall post the ONTARIO LAWS reference persons under 19 years of age.......verbatum from the links that you have provided us:
> 
> ...


----------



## Eye In The Sky (21 Nov 2008)

ARMY_101 said:
			
		

> Acknowledged; I figured since the law quoted was from the Revised Statutes of Ontario it would be clear it applied to Ontario.
> 
> I was just looking through a few DAOD's and QR&O's and I can find plenty of information on prohibited drug use and counselling, but is there anything that spells out alcohol consumption by underage drinkers?





			
				ARMY_101 said:
			
		

> True again   I found a few Health Services webpages on alcohol consumption, but they're both out of order right now   Is there any order that spells out alcohol use while on base or in a mess?



CFAO 27-12  Provision, Serving and Consumption of Alcoholic Beverages.

Specifically WRT alcohol and minors, you are looking for what is written in Para 4(f):

4.  While the orders may take into consideration the special nature, circumstances and roles of individual units, as far as is practical having regard to the exigences of the service, they shall include provisions which ensure that:
     
f.  provision to, or consumption of alcoholic beverages by, military or civilian personnel who are under the legal drinking age in the province in which the unit is located is prohibited;


----------



## George Wallace (21 Nov 2008)

Redeye said:
			
		

> Just for clarification, there's nothing illegal about someone under 19 in Ontario being in or on premises that serve alcohol.  If that was the case, teenagers wouldn't be allowed in restaurants.  Most licensed establishments in Ontario have house policies barring minors though, because it makes it a lot easier to just be able to know that everyone in the place is of age - that's why a lot of busier pubs, etc kick minors out after 9.  It's not a legal requirement under Ontario law though.



Sorry.  You are correct.  However, in the cases that I had in mind, where "Food" was not being served as the main "course"/raison d'etre......ie BAR, NIGHTCLUB, etc. there are more stringent rules.....laws.   ;D


----------



## Redeye (22 Nov 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Sorry.  You are correct.  However, in the cases that I had in mind, where "Food" was not being served as the main "course"/raison d'etre......ie BAR, NIGHTCLUB, etc. there are more stringent rules.....laws.   ;D



In the licensing rules there's some obscure rules that require that anywhere that serves alcohol must serve food of some sort, I don't remember where it is in the statutes.

Bars and nightclubs aren't forced to get minors out by law - none that I've worked in were anyhow - I haven't seen that as a condition on a license where I slung drinks.  That's why some places had all ages or "wet/dry" nights - but those were a real pain in the ass to work because you have to be a lot more careful who you're serving.


----------



## Marshall (22 Nov 2008)

I find this whole thread ironic now with the "you can drink at base etc"  hehe.

I just remember the minute the recruiter told me: "If you drink under 19 at RMC or any of the other bases, not only you but half a dozen others above you get in BIG trouble." 

But then he dismissed it once he knew I'd be 19 by then anyways


----------



## Eye In The Sky (22 Nov 2008)

Marshall said:
			
		

> I find this whole thread ironic now with the "you can drink at base etc"  hehe.



I've read that 4 times and am not sure what it is supposed to mean.  Care to clarify some?


----------



## ARMY_101 (22 Nov 2008)

I took it as him trying to say the topic of underage drinking is ironic with someone else proposing underage soldiers could drink on base.


----------



## stealthylizard (22 Nov 2008)

I had a summary charge back in 1996 because of underage drinking in the junior ranks.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (22 Nov 2008)

Just to show things have changed though, I was 17 drinking in the Green and Gold in Cornwallis in 1978.


----------



## eurowing (22 Nov 2008)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Just to show things have changed though, I was 17 drinking in the Green and Gold in Cornwallis in 1978.



Ditto in 75, and in Brandon and Shilo, your ID was your "buy" into the bars.  The canteen in the field sold beer, liquor and smokes.  That 5 ton put the most miles of any of the resupply vehicles. Germany especially!  One beer at lunch on occasion was not out of the question, but have 2 and the Sgt would have your ass.  I am not going to mention that the space between the M113 drivers periscope and the crew commanders periscopes made a perfect holder for a can of Heineken.   >  My Troop Comd occasionally ensured a happy driver by depositing that worshipped green can in that most prized cup holder.  Come to think of it, so did the BSM.


----------



## TCBF (23 Nov 2008)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Just to show things have changed though, I was 17 drinking in the Green and Gold in Cornwallis in 1978.



- Now THAT was a bar.  Nice deck.  Watch the tide roll out/in across the street.  Watch recruits eye each other during mating season (1 Jan - 31 Dec).  Brings back memories...  The CFB Cornwallis Warrants and Sgts Mess, on the other hand, had a bowling alley.  For an instructor, the place to hide was the Curling Club.  Saturday brunch was Bacon, Eggs and beer at the CANEX.

- The .50 Call ammo can racks in the Lynx would hold two US Army MRE cases on their ends.  Each case would hold about thirty 'Green Grenades' (cans of Hieneken).


----------



## SprCForr (23 Nov 2008)

Speaking of messes, I always enjoyed the old Wainwright Transient JRC Quonset, prior to the remodel. 

6' tables, benches, lino and a bar. Perfect.


----------



## TCBF (23 Nov 2008)

SprCForr said:
			
		

> Speaking of messes, I always enjoyed the old Wainwright Transient JRC Quonset, prior to the remodel.
> 
> 6' tables, benches, lino and a bar. Perfect.



- Yup.  Spent Winter Warfare Instructor Course 1980 in that place, warming up for the Park or the Wainwright, other places which, come to think of it, I have also not been in since 1980.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (23 Nov 2008)

All,

army08 expressed some concerns over how his last post was interpreted, but being on C&P was unable to respond to the situation. Here is a post from him on the topic:





			
				army08 said:
			
		

> When I used the words "at base", I intended it to mean -,on the foundation of, fundamentally, to begin with, on the basic grounds of, etc.., I did not mean it to mean a Canadian Forces Base, which I commonly refer to as CFB or the like.  Likewise when using the word "adult" I chose "adult" because it is not only a parent who may be the legal guardian of a minor.
> 
> While my statements would not be "incorrect" there are specific private laws, be they administrative such as military law, or facility laws governing the activities which can take place on a specific premises.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (23 Nov 2008)

WHAT??


----------



## Snafu-Bar (23 Nov 2008)

That's like saying it's only illegal if ya get caught.... >


----------



## Monsoon (23 Nov 2008)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> WHAT??


I gather that he's saying that liquor laws generally only make it illegal for licensed establishments (or others) to serve alcohol to minors, not for minors to drink alcohol. The laws vary from province to province, but they usually focus on the service rather than the drinking itself.


----------



## TCBF (24 Nov 2008)

hamiltongs said:
			
		

> I gather that he's saying that liquor laws generally only make it illegal for licensed establishments (or others) to serve alcohol to minors, not for minors to drink alcohol. The laws vary from province to province, but they usually focus on the service rather than the drinking itself.



- Well then.  Assuming the server could be charged with serving alcohol to a minor, could the minor be charged with inciting to commit, or as an accessory?


----------



## Marshall (24 Nov 2008)

I kind of thought that he meant "at foundation" at the first of this... but everyone else didn't so I figured I was wrong. ha.

But still, I can not see that being true? I was always under the impression that anyone over 19 (in NS anyways) who served or gave anyone alcohol under the age of 19 was doing a illegal act of some sort?


----------



## Snafu-Bar (24 Nov 2008)

This clarify any doubts as to whether or not it's a crime to serve someone underage. This from the LCBO's own site.

Reproduced under the fair dealings act ala the usual provisio's...

http://www.lcbo.com/socialresponsibility/alcoholminors.shtml


KEEPING ALCOHOL OUT OF THE HANDS OF MINORS 

  
ENSURING ONLY THE RIGHT PEOPLE GET SERVED
Preventing sales to minors and those who appear intoxicated is a year-round responsibility LCBO employees take very seriously. Our Challenge and Refusal program helps ensure only the right people get served. In fiscal 2007-2008, LCBO store staff challenged more than 2 million people who appeared underage or intoxicated. Just over 134,000 were refused service – a nine per cent increase from last year and a new record. Of those refused, 83 per cent were for age-related reasons.In Ontario, it’s illegal to consume alcohol before the age of 19.

It’s also illegal for anyone to supply alcohol to minors. When staff have reasonable grounds to believe someone is buying for a minor, the Liquor Licence Act gives them the right and responsibility to refuse the sale.


 This chunk from the liquor license act. I underlined the section pertaining to parental consent.

http://www.qp.gov.bc.ca/statreg/stat/l/96267_01.htm#section33

Supplying liquor to minors
33  (1) A person must not

(a) sell, give or otherwise supply liquor to a minor,

(b) have liquor in his or her possession for the purpose of selling, giving or otherwise supplying it to a minor, or

(c) in or at a place under his or her control, permit a minor to consume liquor.

(2) Subsection (1) does not apply if liquor is

(a) given to a minor by his or her parent, spouse or guardian in a residence for consumption in the residence,

(b) administered to a minor by or under the authority of a medical practitioner or dentist for medicinal purposes, or

(c) given or otherwise supplied to a minor in accordance with the regulations.
(3) A person has liquor in his or her possession when the person has it in his or her personal possession or knowingly

(a) has it in the actual possession or custody of another person, or

(b) has it in or at a place, whether or not that place belongs to or is occupied by the person, for the use or benefit of the person or another person.

(4) If one of 2 or more persons, with the knowledge and consent of the rest, has liquor in his or her possession, it is deemed to be in the possession of each of them.

(5) It is a defence to a charge under this section if the defendant satisfies the court that, in reaching the conclusion that the person was not a minor, the defendant

(a) required that the person produce identification, and

(b) examined and acted on the authenticity of the identification.

(6) A person who contravenes this section commits an offence and is liable on conviction to a fine of not less than $500.

Prohibitions with respect to minors
34  (1) A minor who purchases or consumes liquor on a licensed establishment, except as provided under this Act or by the Liquor Distribution Act, commits an offence and is liable on conviction to a fine of not less than $100.

(2) A minor who, without lawful reason or excuse, enters or is found in a liquor store, or in that part of a licensed establishment where the minor is not permitted by the regulations, commits an offence and is liable on conviction to a fine of not less than $100.

(3) A minor who, without lawful reason or excuse, has liquor in his or her possession commits an offence.

(4) A minor commits an offence who, for the purpose of purchasing or attempting to purchase liquor or of gaining or attempting to gain access to a licensed establishment, presents identification, proof of age or any other record to establish his or her age or identity if that identification, proof of age or other record

(a) has been altered or defaced to misrepresent the age or identity of the minor,

(b) was not issued by the issuing agency to the minor,

(c) was issued by the issuing agency to another person, or

(d) is otherwise forged or fraudulently made.

Minors on licensed premises
35  A person who holds a licence under this Act or who sells liquor under the Liquor Distribution Act, or the person's employee, must not authorize or permit a minor to enter on or to be on premises where liquor is sold or kept for sale except

(a) if the minor is accompanied by a parent or guardian on premises where liquor is sold exclusively for consumption off the premises,

(b) with lawful excuse, or

(c) in prescribed circumstances.





Cheers.


----------



## Marshall (24 Nov 2008)

Snafu-Bar said:
			
		

> This clarify any doubts as to whether or not it's a crime to serve someone underage. This from the LCBO's own site.
> 
> Reproduced under the fair dealings act ala the usual provisio's...
> 
> ...



As I thought. (Although I did not know that parents were ALLOWED LEGALLY to do this in their home). Thank you for clarification. It is for Ontario but I am sure that Nova Scotia is similar.


----------



## Cronicbny (29 Nov 2008)

MARS said:
			
		

> Practically, this means that HMC Ships have an established age of 19 yrs old in order to drink.  When we are alongside a foreign port and local guests are on board, those guests (meaning residents of whatever port we are in) must adhere to the age limit of the state/province/country that we are visiting.  Members of the Ship's Company, who may be under the age of 21 (to use the U.S. drinking age as an example) are permitted to consume alcohol in the mess.  Can't find a reference that explicitly states that, but that is how I have administered things in the past and appears to be the way my fellow XO's and past CO's do things too.
> 
> I don't know how this would apply if, say, the relative of a Canadian sailor came to visit the Ship in whatever port and wanted to drink in the mess - never encountered that yet.  Unless my Captain told me different, I would authorize it, provided of course they were 19 or older.



Agreed. The only law you are required to tend to whilst onboard is that of the issuing province. Technically speaking, even US citizens in a Canadian ship in an American port are subject only to Canadian law whilst onboard. International convention is quite clear in that regard... however, since we are all subject to Canadian law, we are also responsible for everyone after we have served them alcohol. I think the policy, unwritten as it may be, that you have followed in the past is a wise one. 

I almost think (it happens frequently) that someone should clarify that in a MARCORD or CANFORGEN... however, there are perhaps situations (such as this) that we don't REALLY want clarification on anyhow  It's much like arming Class B personnel to stand a Foreign port duty watch... too sticky to handle in an actual text.


----------



## SupersonicMax (29 Nov 2008)

Marshall said:
			
		

> As long as they know you wouldn't be a alcoholic at RMC or wherever (and get many in poo poo).




Hmmmmm.  EVERYONE becomes alchoolic at RMC


----------



## Raylee (1 Dec 2008)

scouthern said:
			
		

> It's been several weeks since my screening ended, now its up to the final call at Borden to either accept my file or not. But a few areas of concern have been surrounding me the past few days.
> 
> I am 17.
> 
> ...


They don't care so much about alcohol as they do about illegal drugs. When I was 16 I wrote down that I drank and they said it wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## psychedelics07 (2 Dec 2008)

On the substance abuse form, my total for alcohol consumed wasn't far off from 10,000 (beers) over the past 6 years give or take.    ****.


----------



## Silentstriker01 (1 Sep 2010)

Hey all, I'm applying to ROTP and just had a quick question on their policy on underage drinking. I've drank probably 10 times all of high school and turn 18 in a month (legal age in Alberta). I'm assuming the the length of time that you last drank matters so I'm curtailing all drinking until my birthday. A lot of threads say that even underage alcohol isn't that big of a deal but what about for ROTP?

Also as a side note I did try marijuana twice in grade 11. It was a HUGE mistake and I wish everyday I could take it back however I do take full responsibility for it.

Am I still eligible for ROTP?


----------



## SeanNewman (1 Sep 2010)

Lots of threads on this board about what will and won't get you punted from the recruiting centre.

I will tell you this though: I wouldn't lie about anything you ever get asked about.  As an institution we are much more forgiving about people being open and admitting their errors as opposed to catching someone in a lie.

As a side note, I would be very surprised if anyone in uniform ever _didn't_ have a few drinks before legal age.  However, every time you choose to do something, think a bound ahead and weigh the consequences.

I'm not telling you to do or not do anything, but manage your risks.  If you have a couple in your basement with your friends, what is the worst that could happen?  Now compare that to having a few and *driving* around with your friends?  I'm pretty sure getting an underage DUI and manslaughter charges would probably curtail your career advancement.

You're an adult now or will be very soon.  Time to start weighing pros and cons and making decisions that will have consequences.


----------



## ArmedAndUseless (13 Mar 2016)

I took (and passed) my CFAT today, and afterwords we had to fill out a form on any drugs we've taken. I'm currently 16, and asked if a glass of champagne on New Years counted (in 2014 and 2015 my family celebrated Xmas and New Years holidays in the Caribbean, and to ring in the New Year those times, my parents gave each of us a glass half full with champagne. I'm the youngest, the other two are adults; this was not a case of bad parenting I promise), and he said yes so I put down and X in the alcohol column, for consumption rate I put 1 x year, and the date range 12/2014 - 12/2015, and said I had it twice. I didn't think much of it at the time, it was a small amount to celebrate a special occasion; I didn't see why it'd be a big deal. However, my parents got stressed when I told them, saying how I'm a minor and all that. Should I be concerned? Could my application be denied over this? Thanks for your time, and your help!


----------



## rbb12 (13 Mar 2016)

Short answer is no.

I just recently went through it, have consumed alcohol many more times than you, and my application is still rolling along just fine. If you were a crippled alcoholic at 16 it would be a different story, but twice seems quite minute. Don't stress it and keep focused on the rest of the process.

Good Luck.


----------



## Leeworthy (13 Mar 2016)

I think you OK


----------



## ArmedAndUseless (13 Mar 2016)

rbb12 said:
			
		

> Short answer is no.
> 
> I just recently went through it, have consumed alcohol many more times than you, and my application is still rolling along just fine. If you were a crippled alcoholic at 16 it would be a different story, but twice seems quite minute. Don't stress it and keep focused on the rest of the process.
> 
> Good Luck.


Thank you for the response, I'm very relived to hear that!


----------



## Jules Gittens (31 Mar 2016)

Hello,
I am 17 years old and I have admitted on the substance abuse forms to drinking a glass of wine for christmas(under parental supervision).
Will this mess me over and force me and my application to be terminated?
Thanks and Hoorah Canada!


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (31 Mar 2016)

Are you being serious?  If so, no you'll be fine.


----------



## Loachman (31 Mar 2016)

The rest of us are all perfect angels. Everyone of us. Never did a single naughty thing in our lives.

Relax.


----------



## AbdullahD (31 Mar 2016)

Loachman said:
			
		

> The rest of us are all perfect angels. Everyone of us. Never did a single naughty thing in our lives.
> 
> Relax.



Why in fact....

actually ill stop, i may have got into trouble with that post lol


----------



## Jules Gittens (1 Apr 2016)

Can my application be terminated because I admitted that I have drank under age once(17)?


----------



## ModlrMike (1 Apr 2016)

No.


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Apr 2016)

Welcome to Army.ca, 	Jules Gittens.

It appears you may not have read "the rules of the road" here -- posting the same question more than once is considered spamming, something we don't like to see.

Happy to help you learn here, but please follow the rules - and patience is a virtue worth learning if you want to be in the military.

Thanks.

*Army.ca Staff*


----------



## Lumber (1 Apr 2016)

If they really REALLY cared about all of the silly (read:illegal) things we all did in our teens, just about NONE of us would have valid security clearances. 

When I had my interview with a CSIS agent for my Top Secret security clearance, I had a casual chat with the agent after about the questions and he flat out told me that they don't care about the stupid things we did as teenagers, as long as we've shown that we've matured and aren't, well, stupid anymore.


----------



## sidemount (1 Apr 2016)

I had a guy i used to work with add stuff to the list that wasnt there....and he got in.

No one gives a shit about your underage drinking...we have all done it.


----------



## mariomike (1 Apr 2016)

Jules Gittens said:
			
		

> I am 17 years old and I have admitted on the substance abuse forms to drinking a glass of wine for christmas(under parental supervision).





			
				Jules Gittens said:
			
		

> Can my application be terminated because I admitted that I have drank under age once(17)?



The other discussion you started on Underage Drinking in "Medical/interview help required". ( Locked )
"I drank alcohol once before on christmas (homemade wine) and I am currently 17 years old(thus underage)."

References,

Getting nervous now- An Underage Drinking Question Gone Really Wrong  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/81316.0;nowap
OP: "I just drank 2-3 times in the past at parties."
2 pages.

Underage drinking  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/96323.0
OP: "I've drank probably 10 times all of high school and turn 18 in a month"

Penalty for alcohol consumption?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/122390.0.html
OP: "I'm currently 16, and asked if a glass of champagne on New Years counted (in 2014 and 2015 my family celebrated Xmas and New Years holidays in the Caribbean, and to ring in the New Year those times, my parents gave each of us a glass half full with champagne. I'm the youngest, the other two are adults; this was not a case of bad parenting I promise), and he said yes so I put down and X in the alcohol column, for consumption rate I put 1 x year, and the date range 12/2014 - 12/2015, and said I had it twice."


----------



## Poacher434 (22 Apr 2016)

That's some solid honesty right there bud! I wouldn't worry about it at all buddy, best of luck through your process!


----------



## mariomike (22 Apr 2016)

ArmedAndUseless said:
			
		

> I'm currently 16, and asked if a glass of champagne on New Years counted (in 2014 and 2015 my family celebrated Xmas and New Years holidays in the Caribbean, and to ring in the New Year those times, my parents gave each of us a glass half full with champagne. I'm the youngest, the other two are adults; this was not a case of bad parenting I promise), and he said yes so I put down and X in the alcohol column, for consumption rate I put 1 x year, and the date range 12/2014 - 12/2015, and said I had it twice. I didn't think much of it at the time, it was a small amount to celebrate a special occasion; I didn't see why it'd be a big deal. However, my parents got stressed when I told them, saying how I'm a minor and all that. Should I be concerned? Could my application be denied over this?



Underage drinking  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/96323.0

Getting nervous now- An Underage Drinking Question Gone Really Wrong 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/81316.25.html
2 pages.

Oops under age drinking  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/42639.0

Medical/interview help required  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/122575.0
"I drank alcohol once before on christmas (homemade wine) and I am currently 17 years old(thus underage). I admitted to it on the substance abuse form. Will they not process me because of this?"

Quick question about substance abuse forms! 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/122581.0
"I am 17 years old and I have admitted on the substance abuse forms to drinking a glass of wine for christmas(under parental supervision).
Will this mess me over and force me and my application to be terminated?"

etc...

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## ArmedAndUseless (24 Apr 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Underage drinking
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/96323.0
> 
> Getting nervous now- An Underage Drinking Question Gone Really Wrong
> ...



I do apologize for that, I was new to the site (asked one question previously but did not frequent it) and was unfamiliar with the policy to do the searching beforehand. I do fully agree with that rule, and since then all questions I've had (I've had a lot) have been answered by searching this site rather than posting.  I'm on here daily now and can assure you that I will not make any more repeat questions. I am also making sure to check with recruitment when the need arises.


----------



## mariomike (24 Apr 2016)

ArmedAndUseless said:
			
		

> I do apologize for that, I was new to the site (asked one question previously but did not frequent it) and was unfamiliar with the policy to do the searching beforehand.



No need to apologize, as far as I am concerned.  

I was just wondering how many pages this discussion would be if they ever raised the drinking age back up to 21?   ;D


----------

